# Looking to purchase PC monitor for 15000



## Ronnie11 (Aug 26, 2018)

So after 7 and half years of rigorous usage, my benq monitor has passed away. i am now looking for a monitor on an urgent basis. 



> 1. Budget?
> *15000. Can extend it to 16000 if it is worth it.*
> 2. Display type and size?
> *24 inch *
> ...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 27, 2018)

So it turns out that my graphics card supports display port as well. would prefer hdmi or dvi with display port as option. Also few dell monitors look good. any suggestions


----------



## Minion (Aug 27, 2018)

LG 24MP88HV

It is available for 15k


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 28, 2018)

Hey minion, Many thanks for your response. Few questions. How is the quality of the panel. Does it have any light bleeding issue. Is it worthwhile for watching movies and games 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Aug 28, 2018)

Ronnie11 said:


> Hey minion, Many thanks for your response. Few questions. How is the quality of the panel. Does it have any light bleeding issue. Is it worthwhile for watching movies and games
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Panel is awesome with good colour reproduction and is bright I think this wouldn't have any light bleeding issue this is one of the best 1080p monitor LG offers


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 28, 2018)

Minion said:


> Panel is awesome with good colour reproduction and is bright I think this wouldn't have any light bleeding issue this is one of the best 1080p monitor LG offers


Where to get it for 15k? It's almost 17k on Amazon, it depot and lgbrandstore


----------



## Minion (Aug 28, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Where to get it for 15k? It's almost 17k on Amazon, it depot and lgbrandstore



Find it locally.May be increase in dollar to Rupee is causing this


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks for your help minion. I guess LG had increased the prices of their products a month ago..Will wait and see if i can get a good price


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 28, 2018)

Ronnie11 said:


> Thanks for your help minion. I guess LG had increased the prices of their products a month ago..Will wait and see if i can get a good price


I am waiting for Diwali discount now. Last month on Amazon freedom sale it was on sale for 15.5k and extra discount on SBI debit/credit card, so it was coming around 13.8k I guess.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 28, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> I am waiting for Diwali discount now. Last month on Amazon freedom sale it was on sale for 15.5k and extra discount on SBI debit/credit card, so it was coming around 13.8k I guess.


Unfortunately I need to purchase this week itself. Hoping I can get a good price by luck 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 31, 2018)

Ronnie11 said:


> Unfortunately I need to purchase this week itself. Hoping I can get a good price by luck
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Now it's selling at 15699 at Amazon + 5% discount on HDFC credit cards


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 31, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Now it's selling at 15699 at Amazon + 5% discount on HDFC credit cards


Yup I ordered.. Will be here by Sunday 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 31, 2018)

How much did you pay?





Ronnie11 said:


> Yup I ordered.. Will be here by Sunday
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 31, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> How much did you pay?


Same.. 15699 with 5% discount on credit card emi

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 31, 2018)

Do post your first impressions here if possible.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 31, 2018)

Yup will do. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (Aug 31, 2018)

Ronnie11 said:


> Hey minion, Many thanks for your response. Few questions. How is the quality of the panel. Does it have any light bleeding issue. Is it worthwhile for watching movies and games
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


There is a chance for light bleeding . You will come to know only after you test it. I had bought the same model last year and had to return it due light bleeding. Not saying every unit will have it. Hopefully you will get a good piece. Be sure to check.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 31, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> There is a chance for light bleeding . You will come to know only after you test it. I had bought the same model last year and had to return it due light bleeding. Not saying every unit will have it. Hopefully you will get a good piece. Be sure to check.


Thanks for the heads up.. Didn't realise it varies sometimes with the product.

Will test this on priority 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 31, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> There is a chance for light bleeding . You will come to know only after you test it. I had bought the same model last year and had to return it due light bleeding. Not saying every unit will have it. Hopefully you will get a good piece. Be sure to check.


Which model did you buy after returning this one?


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 3, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Which model did you buy after returning this one?


I bought BenQ GW2470H . It's VA panel monitor. To be honest , it's a downgrade compared to the LG one w.r.t the colors. But the black levels and 2 HDMI ports(plus a VGA port) were a must for me.  Cheaper IPS Panels tend to have some amount of light bleeding according to few ppl I spoke. 

Note: Amazon first gave a replacement option of the same model but the seller sent a different model. Amazon then gave a full refund.


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 3, 2018)

Ronnie11 said:


> Thanks for the heads up.. Didn't realise it varies sometimes with the product.
> 
> Will test this on priority
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I hope you get a issue-free monitor


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 3, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> I bought BenQ GW2470H . It's VA panel monitor. To be honest , it's a downgrade compared to the LG one w.r.t the colors. But the black levels and 2 HDMI ports(plus a VGA port) were a must for me.  Cheaper IPS Panels tend to have some amount of light bleeding according to few ppl I spoke.
> 
> Note: Amazon first gave a replacement option of the same model but the seller sent a different model. Amazon then gave a full refund.


You have any advice on how to choose a IPS panel which have used good components and not cheap? 

How much do you think we need to stretch out budget from 15k to avoid light bleeding or other such issues while buying monitor?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 3, 2018)

Ronnie11 said:


> Thanks for the heads up.. Didn't realise it varies sometimes with the product.
> 
> Will test this on priority
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Any updates??


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 3, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> You have any advice on how to choose a IPS panel which have used good components and not cheap?
> 
> How much do you think we need to stretch out budget from 15k to avoid light bleeding or other such issues while buying monitor?



Check the monitor in person in a store and read lots of feedback from ppl who bought the monitor. You can also search in reddit for reviews/feedbacks.  Unfortunately Indian tech websites and reviwers hardly make in-depth reviews of budget monitors.  

I think as you you go higher up in price, Quality Control of monitors go up. It's not like you can't a good monitor around 15k or 10k. It's just that luck becomes a factor. Many forum members are happy with an LG IPS monitor that's sells around 10k. My cousin bought a Benq IPS monitor doe around 10k. Again No issues. Small amount of light bleeding will always be present IMO. Don't expect a Zero light bleeding. I would also suggest buying online like from Amazon because if the light bleeding is too bad and distracting like I had, you can get a replacement. Offline stores won't give this option. Also the replacement LG I got had very little light bleeding but was a slightly different model.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 3, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Any updates??


Yeah received and installed it.. Will review on Wednesday.. Busy with office work till then. Also there is light bleeding although less.. But not distracting enough *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180903/f750a20c088b7082858a6117e0584a88.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180903/92e59aefb0dad6879b333b2a8a2833d6.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180903/b926e1d9193c727dce497c200e425c92.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180903/b0304d4883347028204469b33ce76d79.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180903/a116d86ffde35c77343b34df8ac4d520.jpg

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 3, 2018)

Ronnie11 said:


> Yeah received and installed it.. Will review on Wednesday.. Busy with office work till then. Also there is light bleeding although less.. But not distracting enough *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180903/f750a20c088b7082858a6117e0584a88.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180903/92e59aefb0dad6879b333b2a8a2833d6.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180903/b926e1d9193c727dce497c200e425c92.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180903/b0304d4883347028204469b33ce76d79.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180903/a116d86ffde35c77343b34df8ac4d520.jpg
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the updates. I will wait for your review before making my decision final. Let us know if that light bleeding issue was distracting or not while playing game and watching movies.

@Stormbringer you too had same level of light bleeding or more than this??


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 4, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Thanks for the updates. I will wait for your review before making my decision final. Let us know if that light bleeding issue was distracting or not while playing game and watching movies.
> 
> @Stormbringer you too had same level of light bleeding or more than this??


I had more than this. It was as if somebody was pointing a flash light from the edges


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 4, 2018)

Ronnie11 said:


> Yeah received and installed it.. Will review on Wednesday.. Busy with office work till then. Also there is light bleeding although less.. But not distracting enough *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180903/f750a20c088b7082858a6117e0584a88.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180903/92e59aefb0dad6879b333b2a8a2833d6.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180903/b926e1d9193c727dce497c200e425c92.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180903/b0304d4883347028204469b33ce76d79.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180903/a116d86ffde35c77343b34df8ac4d520.jpg
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


The light bleeding doesn't seem to be bad. Looks like you got a good piece.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks to both of you for the inputs. I will wait for the sale


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 5, 2018)

Tested the monitor rigorously with few games and movies. I am honestly in love with the monitor. The color is awesome and the light bleeding issue didn't seem problematic at all, even with few dark scenes, which was a major hindrance in my earlier Benq Monitor. 
Overall extremely happy with the piece. Thanks for the recommendation everyone. Let me know if you have any particular query.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 9, 2018)

Ronnie11 said:


> Tested the monitor rigorously with few games and movies. I am honestly in love with the monitor. The color is awesome and the light bleeding issue didn't seem problematic at all, even with few dark scenes, which was a major hindrance in my earlier Benq Monitor.
> Overall extremely happy with the piece. Thanks for the recommendation everyone. Let me know if you have any particular query.


Which model did you get ?? Is it the latest model ? Looks like latest one Is Neo Blade III model. How do I check on Amazon if the one I am ordering is the latest one?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 9, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Which model did you get ?? Is it the latest model ? Looks like latest one Is Neo Blade III model. How do I check on Amazon if the one I am ordering is the latest one?


Didn't find neo blade 3 written a y where.. So my guess is that I am owning the older one.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 9, 2018)

Ronnie11 said:


> Didn't find neo blade 3 written a y where.. So my guess is that I am owning the older one..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I am saying 3 based on this page 

Buy Online LG 24inch Class Full HD IPS LED Neo Blade III Monitor (24MP88HV-S) lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com

Same I saw on Mdcomputers. What about the manufacturing date on the box? Is it of this year?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 9, 2018)

Could also confirm he version of HDMI ?


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 10, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> I am saying 3 based on this page
> 
> Buy Online LG 24inch Class Full HD IPS LED Neo Blade III Monitor (24MP88HV-S) lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com
> 
> Same I saw on Mdcomputers. What about the manufacturing date on the box? Is it of this year?



I would advise referring to the official LG Indian website. Sometimes sellers use fancy terms in product descriptions. I would also like you to know, when i bought the monitor , there were 2 versions with very light difference in features and model name. That  was the wall mounting option. price difference was 5oo to 1k range.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 10, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> I would advise referring to the official LG Indian website. Sometimes sellers use fancy terms in product descriptions. I would also like you to know, when i bought the monitor , there were 2 versions with very light difference in features and model name. That  was the wall mounting option. price difference was 5oo to 1k range.


I checked on LG indian site, it just say Neo Blade, not neo blade III but we can see this exact model name on LG US site. It is confusing. But I can find any difference between them anywhere.

Yes, the difference is 24MP88HM doesn't have VERSA mount and 88HV-S has. Is there a difference in quality too?


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 10, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> I checked on LG indian site, it just say Neo Blade, not neo blade III but we can see this exact model name on LG US site. It is confusing. But I can find any difference between them anywhere.
> 
> Yes, the difference is 24MP88HM doesn't have VERSA mount and 88HV-S has. Is there a difference in quality too?



No difference in quality. The stand on non-vesa one was a bit wobbly which is why I had ordered for the VESA one.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 10, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> No difference in quality. The stand on non-vesa one was a bit wobbly which is why I had ordered for the VESA one.


Thanks for confirming dude. But sadly I too have ordered from Amazon even after knowing it might not be NeoBlade III cause I was running out of patience and Diwali is too far. It is the HV version. Hoping I get the latest model.


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 10, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Thanks for confirming dude. But sadly I too have ordered from Amazon even after knowing it might not be NeoBlade III cause I was running out of patience and Diwali is too far. It is the HV version. Hoping I get the latest model.



Make a video of the unboxing. focus on the packaging. Make sure you get a brand new piece. Amazon support has been good so far for me. I don't think you should be worried. How much did it cost ?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 10, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> Make a video of the unboxing. focus on the packaging. Make sure you get a brand new piece. Amazon support has been good so far for me. I don't think you should be worried. How much did it cost ?


I will try to make the video. I paid 15699INR. I should have ordered on freedom sale when it was for 13k.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 14, 2018)

Did a huge mistake by not making the unboxing video. This came to mind the moment I opened the boxes.

Packaging was not good. And then delivery people were throwing around the box like it has clothes inside. I saw it unloading in front of my house.

So now, the light bleeding issue. It is not as bad as it looks in the pic below but I am thinking now Ronnie also took pic in a dark room and it doesn't seem as bad as mine. So what shall I do now. Apart from this everything else is fine I guess.*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180914/5f860ee762934b4de344017fa29795b7.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180914/83606247f379ef19f0b3eb9709876c37.jpg


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 14, 2018)

One more thing, at bottom corners, while playing youtube videos, half of the time the colors are darker than the same colour displayed at the center, though it is not noticeable as it is small and slight. It only happens while playing videos. Everything was normal in Rocket League game and while browsing.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 15, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Did a huge mistake by not making the unboxing video. This came to mind the moment I opened the boxes.
> 
> Packaging was not good. And then delivery people were throwing around the box like it has clothes inside. I saw it unloading in front of my house.
> 
> So now, the light bleeding issue. It is not as bad as it looks in the pic below but I am thinking now Ronnie also took pic in a dark room and it doesn't seem as bad as mine. So what shall I do now. Apart from this everything else is fine I guess.*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180914/5f860ee762934b4de344017fa29795b7.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180914/83606247f379ef19f0b3eb9709876c37.jpg


Hmm the packaging was done pretty well for me.. Hmm that back light bleeding seems odd..

I will try to take some more pics tomorrow and post it here.. Could help there.. Didn't notice any such issue on your tube but I will confirm again by tomorrow.

Sorry couldn't reply all these days as I got busy with work. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 15, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Did a huge mistake by not making the unboxing video. This came to mind the moment I opened the boxes.
> 
> Packaging was not good. And then delivery people were throwing around the box like it has clothes inside. I saw it unloading in front of my house.
> 
> So now, the light bleeding issue. It is not as bad as it looks in the pic below but I am thinking now Ronnie also took pic in a dark room and it doesn't seem as bad as mine. So what shall I do now. Apart from this everything else is fine I guess.*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180914/5f860ee762934b4de344017fa29795b7.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180914/83606247f379ef19f0b3eb9709876c37.jpg





TheSloth said:


> One more thing, at bottom corners, while playing youtube videos, half of the time the colors are darker than the same colour displayed at the center, though it is not noticeable as it is small and slight. It only happens while playing videos. Everything was normal in Rocket League game and while browsing.


Are you facing the issue only while watching youtube vids ?


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 15, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> One more thing, at bottom corners, while playing youtube videos, half of the time the colors are darker than the same colour displayed at the center, though it is not noticeable as it is small and slight. It only happens while playing videos. Everything was normal in Rocket League game and while browsing.


Can you post of pics of that scenario ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 15, 2018)

Ronnie11 said:


> Yeah received and installed it.. Will review on Wednesday.. Busy with office work till then. Also there is light bleeding although less.. But not distracting enough *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180903/b0304d4883347028204469b33ce76d79.jpg
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Offtopic,which series is this character from.

IPS panels will always have some back bleeding as far as I know,just that amount of back bleeding varies from unit to unit.If in dark room amount of back bleeding is distracting then better ask for a replacement if possible cause one will never adjust to that amount of back bleeding even with time.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 15, 2018)

If you see at the bottom corners, it is slightly darker than the same colour in middle or anywhere else except corner. This is easily visible if I look at the corner while a video is playing on monitor. It is happening only with videos, be it YouTube or anime. If the scenes are changing a bit fast then this will happen and more visible with light shade of Colours like white, pink, orange or yellow. Also, this doesn't happen when I am watching pictures.

Here's the link of those black corners while watching anime.

Notice the slightly blackish shade at the bottom corners Notice the slightly blackish shade at the bottom corners


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 15, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Offtopic,which series is this character from.
> 
> IPS panels will always have some back bleeding as far as I know,just that amount of back bleeding varies from unit to unit.If in dark room amount of back bleeding is distracting then better ask for a replacement if possible cause one will never adjust to that amount of back bleeding even with time.


I am worried that what if the next model has more bleeding or the other issues like black vertical lines while playing videos as per other reviews. Stormbringer faced the same thing, his replacement unit also had the same bleeding as first one.

Or is there any setting which might reduce this light bleeding?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 15, 2018)

LCD monitor test images

Try above site to calibrate your monitor.

P.S. that anime is food war,right?any idea about the earlier pic I quoted in my previous post?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 15, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> LCD monitor test images
> 
> Try above site to calibrate your monitor.
> 
> P.S. that anime is food war,right?any idea about the earlier pic I quoted in my previous post?


I don't understand what settings to change after seeing the pics. 

Yes the anime in the pic is Food Wars Plate 1. I think the pic posted by Ronnie is a wallpaper of Cyborg from DC.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 16, 2018)

The pics are a reference point,you are supposed to change your monitor/tv colour,contrast,brightness,sharpness to match those standard images as described in their calibration test(e.g.you start all values from 0 & keep changing them until you see a result which the pic stated on its page).


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 16, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> The pics are a reference point,you are supposed to change your monitor/tv colour,contrast,brightness,sharpness to match those standard images as described in their calibration test(e.g.you start all values from 0 & keep changing them until you see a result which the pic stated on its page).


I am going to try this as I am not returning the monitor. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 16, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Offtopic,which series is this character from.
> 
> IPS panels will always have some back bleeding as far as I know,just that amount of back bleeding varies from unit to unit.If in dark room amount of back bleeding is distracting then better ask for a replacement if possible cause one will never adjust to that amount of back bleeding even with time.


Its Cyborg from DC. This is part of the new opening theme from DC animation


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 16, 2018)

^^I see,will check it later.


----------

